# Your favorite and most used software



## SunnyHours (May 7, 2011)

Alright, I've been noticing a lot of talk about different software (I mean other than Photoshop ). So it got me thinking about what other people use for their post-processing.
What do you guys use and for what purpose?
Thanks


----------



## Light Guru (May 7, 2011)

Aperture and Nik Plugins.


----------



## Bagpiper (May 7, 2011)

I am going to have to say Lightroom 3. Hardly use Photoshop at all these days. Use it for all my post editing - which is not a lot. Also great file manager. Use it for everything really.

Cheers
Jim


----------



## analog.universe (May 7, 2011)

I run Linux, but I'm not sure what other platforms these will run on...  this stuff gets more portable all the time

Geeqie is a sweet thumbnailer / viewer / databaser / exif manager, and I use UFRaw to convert every image from RAW.  I will actually be very excited when some of the other Linux RAW tools become compatible with the 60D.  A lot of them have really nice interfaces and some interesting looking tools, but they can't decode my files yet (RawStudio, Rawtherapee, GTKRawGallery).  Occasionally I get into TheGIMP if I need to do retouching or manipulation of any kind...   most of the time it's just a lens distortion correction, or a perspective correction, etc.  Lastly I use hugin for stitching and stacking and the like.

And they're all free!


----------



## joealcantar (May 7, 2011)

NX2 and Nik Software plug-ins


----------



## sandraadamson (May 11, 2011)

I start with lightroom 3 and usually end up in cs5 because I absolutely love nik software plugins- all of it - viveza, color efex, silver efex pro, dfine, HDR efex pro, they are worth every penny.

Sent from my iPhone using PhotoForum


----------



## Seekwence (May 11, 2011)

Lightroom 3 does (almost) everything: importing, organizing, sorting, minor editing, exporting and uploading to online services.


----------



## SunnyHours (May 16, 2011)

I usually do my touch up using Photoshop CS5 (healing tool, brush, skin smoothing and sharpening) and make the adjustments (curves, black, brightness, WB) in Lightroom 3.
I did just buy all of Nik Plugins so we'll how worth it they are...


----------



## Josh66 (May 16, 2011)

analog.universe said:


> I run Linux ...


 Me too...  I mostly only use GIMP and iscan.  I primarily shoot film, so scan, crop, rotate, and clone dust out is about all I do.


----------



## Orrin (May 16, 2011)

O|||||||O said:


> analog.universe said:
> 
> 
> > I run Linux ...
> ...



I also run Linux and use the Gimp for virtually all my photo editing.


----------



## KmH (May 16, 2011)

Most used, to least used.

Bridge, ACR 6, Photoshop, Lightroom 2 (DAM, not editing), Imagenomic's Portraiture, Topaz Adjust, Imagenomic's Noiseware Pro, Photomatix Pro, FastStone Image Viewer/Resizer, Topaz Detail.


----------



## Ron G (May 16, 2011)

I have dabbled in Linux for the past 15 years or so starting while Mandrake was still Mandrake and several different distros over the years and could never get a scanner to load reliably enough to want to spend much time with it doing graphics.I had been away from DOS long enough to get stubborn about using the command line for my commands so I guess that I am a lost cause.
I got used to Photo Impact enough that when I finally got the Adobe Essentials 3 software I never really caught on to it.Ron G


----------



## skieur (May 16, 2011)

Nik Software plug-ins.

skieur


----------



## Josh66 (May 16, 2011)

Ron G said:


> I have dabbled in Linux for the past 15 years or so starting while Mandrake was still Mandrake and several different distros over the years and could never get a scanner to load reliably enough to want to spend much time with it doing graphics.


Ubuntu is probably the most mainstream distro - I haven't had many (not _many_ - I have had a couple) compatibility issues.  Color management is even easier with the newest release (11.04) - you can calibrate monitors without having to install any extra software (IMO - it even does a better job than the Pantone software I was using in Windows).  It even recognizes most common calibration devices.  In the previous release, it was possible, but not quite as easy.  ...I'm not really sure yet if I like the Unity desktop environment that 11.04 has though (you can go back to Gnome on the log-in screen), but I'm kinda learning to like it.  Or at least get used to it.



Ron G said:


> I had been away from DOS long enough to get stubborn about using the command line for my commands so I guess that I am a lost cause.


 I guess it would depend a lot on what you do with your computer, but I rarely have to do anything in the terminal.  ...I'm not even really sure when the last time I _had_ to use it was.

------


When I was still shooting a lot of digital (and when I still had a machine with Windows on it), I used Lightroom almost exclusively.  Lately I've only been shooting film though, and LR just doesn't make a lot of sense with film, so I switched the only Windows machine I had left over to linux.  I can't say that I miss Windows at all, lol.  Lightroom was basically the only reason I needed a Windows machine, so when I stopped using that I stopped using Windows too.


----------



## Ron G (May 17, 2011)

Thanks for the reply.I always have a couple machines that will dual boot to linux but do not have a dedicated computer at this time.
My issues with the command line seem to be mostly installing new software and I get frustrated when the syntax is not familiar to me but I also forget it is dos too because I don't use it enough.When troubleshooting you sometimes need to do things the old way.Ron G


----------



## 2WheelPhoto (May 18, 2011)

Lightroom 3 by a long shot


----------

